# Sticky Situation!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

A few weeks ago we stayed at one of our favorite places. We were in a site we don't normally stay in. On the site was a huge bull pine. It was dripping pitch, landing on the 5vr.

Today I tried to do some cleaning. Sheesh what a mess. RV wash won't touch it. Awning wash...nothing. turtle wax bug and tar remover ...no dice.

In less than a month we are off to Acacia. We have one trip planned prior to that. Those yellow splotches are bothering me, and I want to get it off.

I am concerned about using the wrong thing or possibly damaging the finish.

Outbackers are great sources of info and help. Perhaps someone has a good remedy everyone can use!

Thanks for your input!

Eric


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Posted a response on D&T....

An ice cube held on a "blob" for an extended time, let it freeze then pop it off with a credit card or D. License....

or

A blast of WD-40.... it will break down the sap, and make it easy to wipe up. Careful around your decals!

We deal with good ole pitch pines here on the Cape during the summer months... NEVER park under a pine tree in summer!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

No problem just sell the truck and trailer to Kevin and get a new one.

John


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

X2 on the WD 40. All we have in the Black Hills is pines. A little wd takes it off.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The best kept secret in the cleaning world is liquid hand sanitizer like purell. It takes pitch off like it was never there and doesn't seem to harm anything. It works on kids, dogs, laundry and much more. With big piles of pitch it will take some time and a big jug of the stuff but it does work. Trust me, I have a lot of experience with this.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

johnp said:


> No problem just sell the truck and trailer to Kevin and get a new one.
> 
> John


 John! You know as well as I do that it doesn't take much to get him from salivating to down right drooling... It has taken months to get him calmed down enough so maybe I see a post every week or so! Sheesh! Don't get him wound up already!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> The best kept secret in the cleaning world is liquid hand sanitizer like purell. It takes pitch off like it was never there and doesn't seem to harm anything. It works on kids, dogs, laundry and much more. With big piles of pitch it will take some time and a big jug of the stuff but it does work. Trust me, I have a lot of experience with this.


 I think I will take this opportunity to do some side by side testing! We'll see what works best for Mount Washington Valley Bull Pine Pitch!! Maybe I can eek some fun out of this after all!


----------



## wingmoto (Jun 6, 2011)

I have the same question but for the roof, I believe you're talking about the siding. Also, I live in Southern NH... Wonder if our paths have crossed?! Ever been to Cold Springs in the last 5 years? This is my last season and will start pulling again with my new unit.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

My only warning would be to be cautious using WD-40 on the rubber roof. Any petroleum distillates will cause the roof to start breaking down. If you do use the WD-40, make sure you use something afterwards to remove the WD-40. Purell is just alcohol-based gel, so there should be no issue with that, but you will need to put wax back on any fiberglass/metal areas, as the alcohol will remove all protective coverings.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wingmoto said:


> I have the same question but for the roof, I believe you're talking about the siding. Also, I live in Southern NH... Wonder if our paths have crossed?! Ever been to Cold Springs in the last 5 years? This is my last season and will start pulling again with my new unit.


 I have the stuff on the roof too, but I think the elements will take care of that over time.

As a matter of fact we were at Cold Springs last year for a weekend and that is where I bought our 325FRE. A large precentage of our weekends are spent in the Mount Washington Valley. It is possible our paths have crossed.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> No problem just sell the truck and trailer to Kevin and get a new one.
> 
> John


John! You know as well as I do that it doesn't take much to get him from salivating to down right drooling... It has taken months to get him calmed down enough so maybe I see a post every week or so! Sheesh! Don't get him wound up already!!









[/quote]

Thats it. I'm off to my therapist. AAaargghhhhhhhhhhhh....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Bob in Virginia said:


> My only warning would be to be cautious using WD-40 on the rubber roof. Any petroleum distillates will cause the roof to start breaking down. If you do use the WD-40, make sure you use something afterwards to remove the WD-40. Purell is just alcohol-based gel, so there should be no issue with that, but you will need to put wax back on any fiberglass/metal areas, as the alcohol will remove all protective coverings.


I don't believe WD-40 is petroleum based its fish oil. Shouldn't harm your finish, in fact will make it shiny.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Glenn, I checked the WD-40 site, got this info:

Myth: WD-40 contains fish oil.
Fact:
Consumers have told us over the years that they have caught some of the biggest fish ever after protecting their fish hooks and lures with WD-40. We believe this legend came from folks assuming that the product must contain fish oil since it appears to attract fish. Sorry Charlie®, it just ain't so.

WD-40 does indeed have 50% mineral spirits, but they are refined and purified for specific characteristics needed to meet today's performance, regulatory, and safety requirement.

So I will stand by my statement and clean it off of the rubber roof. Mineral spirits won't do nice things to your roof. It may shine, but not for long.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Go to an auto paint store and get a quart or gallon of dx320 or dx330 made by PPG. Its wax and grease remover that is used in the final process before painting a car. It wont hurt plastic, decals, rubber, siding, etc. It will remove wax though. Wipe on, wipe off. It evaporates quickly too and leaves no film or residue.

Another thing that would work is denatured alcohol found at the hardware store. Mineral Spirits doesnt dry as quick and will leave a film, but will take it off too.

Carey


----------

